# desert tortoise sounds



## rshair69 (May 22, 2019)

so I have a nevada desert tortoise and she has started making sounds, being kind of a new mommy I was wondering what sounds might mean


----------



## Cathie G (May 22, 2019)

rshair69 said:


> so I have a nevada desert tortoise and she has started making sounds, being kind of a new mommy I was wondering what sounds might mean


Hello and welcome to the TFO. I don't really have info on your type of tortoise. There are places you can go on this site though that may already answer your questions for a desert tortoise. Best wishes. In the meantime think about what kind of sound is she making...


----------



## dmmj (May 22, 2019)

We definetly need to know what type of sounds. An audio fecording would be great. Oh by the way greetings! & welcome to the forum.


----------



## TammyJ (May 24, 2019)

Can we get some pictures and possibly a recording of the sounds? Welcome to the site!


----------



## Coco Channell (Jul 20, 2019)

My Pixie first made bark like small dog when I told her no sternly not to dig under concrete fence I was shocked she must of spent first 11 years with dogs Now she says thank you if we give her a strawberry or treat she likes It a little bark Once a roof tile fell on her foot and she cried out Desert tortoises make sounds and know their name and come when called Our Pixie is like a little dog. Very smart


----------



## ascott (Jul 20, 2019)

rshair69 said:


> so I have a nevada desert tortoise and she has started making sounds, being kind of a new mommy I was wondering what sounds might mean



LOL...tortoise can and do make perfectly fine and safe noises....so noises alone, are aok.


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 22, 2019)

ascott said:


> LOL...tortoise can and do make perfectly fine and safe noises....so noises alone, are aok.


Yeah, long as she does not start telling you to take out the garbage and the cat.......


----------

